
Need a place to crash? Stay at the Hacker House - apwalker
http://www.airbnb.com/airbeds/show/5593
======
pg
Be sure to have them show you the light fixture of death.

~~~
kqr2
Interesting. Can someone post a picture of this?

~~~
Sam_Odio
<http://twitpic.com/1p1cd>

Our roof leaks and has consequentially filled a lighting fixture with water.
The switch reads: TURN THIS ON AND (you might) DIE. Nobody's tried it yet.

Honestly, the hacker house is a bit of a dump.* But we're all in good company
and have a sense of humor about the situation. I wouldn't have it any other
way.

------
timcederman
Looks awesome. This is another example of why I'm glad I moved from Australia
to the Bay Area.

~~~
katz
How difficult is it to move there? I am finishing up my Masters degree this
September and want to go to California for at least a year to work.

But it looks to me that you can only get H1B visa's which makes you totally
dependent on a single employer without the ability to change jobs.

Do you have citizenship?

~~~
kirubakaran
You can change jobs when you are on H1B. It is L1B (intra-company transfer
from a foreign country) where you can't.

~~~
cschneid
I'm a citizen, so grain of salt.

AFAIK, You need to be careful about changing jobs though, if you are out of
work for some amount of time (a month?) your visa expires on you.

~~~
kirubakaran
IANAL etc...

You are correct that out-of-work is a very bad place to be as an H1B holder.
But USCIS allows you to interview for a different job, apply for visa transfer
to the new company and quit the old company _after_ the visa transfer is
approved.

------
apsurd
I get goosebumps just thinking about someday realizing my own "hacker house"
ahhhh beautiful!

Keep it up guys.

------
kragen
It seems like <http://www.couchsurfing.com/> is a bit more mature than
airbnb.com, but airbnb.com looks more technically competent.

~~~
apsurd
When I read "mature" I thought you meant in demeanor, but now that I look at
the site, I am guessing all you meant by it was ... older/more established?

I like the inviting-ness of airbnb, and sheer simplicity. For me it is much
more welcoming, and thus motivating (to go out and explore) than the vibe I
get from couchsurfing.

to each his own.

~~~
kragen
Yeah, I mean that CouchSurfing has an existing community that has already gone
through a lot of the growing pains that social-network sites go through, and
come out with a reasonably functional group; it's pretty rare for people to
get robbed or raped through CS.

~~~
picasso81
They are quite inspiring, about to break 1 million users. I think there is a
clear divide though - Couchsurfing states in their philosophy that they are
not a free ride alternative to a hotel. Airbnb currently operates/markets as
an alternative to a hotel.

------
Jem
My new apartment is starting to look a bit like this. 3 laptops, 2 netbooks, a
big desktop, scanners, printers, etc... and there's only 2 of us. Time for a
clean out :)

------
old-gregg
Question: where did you guys get those working tables? They seem cheap enough
and _perfect_ for workstations: fairly deep and easy to move around.

~~~
savrajsingh
ikea

------
lurkinggrue
So it's a YC/Hacker slan-shack.

That's cool but stuff like that has been going on in geek fandoms for decades.

------
spoiledtechie
Love the idea. Will be looking to implement something like this soon.

------
drinian
Breck, is that you on the left side of the picture? Glad to see you're doing
well.

(This is Drew, who used to run DULUG back in the day when you were working on
Free Culture stuff).

------
fatbat
heard of couch surfing, but this sounds way cooler!

